# Found a dancing peanut guy last night.



## CuB (Jul 28, 2018)

Wife n digging an old dump site on the side of a wash when this little guy jumped out at us.
Not sure what he is yet .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 28, 2018)

Is it some sort of phial? Or is it just a very artistic twisted glass rod? Interesting find, whatever it is.


----------



## RCO (Jul 29, 2018)

very odd find , it appears to have been burnt or at least dump was very dark ? 

I really have no idea what it originally was made for ?


----------



## Patchwerker (Aug 2, 2018)

I think I know what this is. A melted Cory filter rod https://patentimages.storage.googleapis.com/pages/USD114097-0.png


----------

